# Samuel Gawith St. James Flake



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Happy IPSD all! Figured I'd break out some 6 month old SG SJF to celebrate.

So we open the jar and get wonderful prune, fig and dirty feet aroma! It actually almost made me sneeze! So we're in for a perique treat! The flakes are kind of thick and have bloom on them. Excitement building. But alas, I have to dry it a few minutes.

I figure I'm going to use my tall thin Neerup so I'll fold and stuff. Sheesh, when am I going to figure this out? I can get it loaded and lit but I look like I'm fumbling around and have no idea how to smoke a pipe. I've read and watched all the videos too. Ah well, just need to keep practicing.

So, it took a bit to get it lit and I'm having just a little trouble keeping it lit but I think this is fold and stuff method more than anything.

This is really good stuff. Slightly sour flavors. But good virginia flavors. The perique gives you a great peppery, spicy flavor.

Ah, had to relight but after that relight, this stuff is going good and getting better. Just a touch of bite that could actually be the pepper flavor from the perique. If you're not a perique lover, you might want to not smoke a whole flake of this. It's very prominent. The sweetness of the virginia makes it worth smoking even if you don't love perique like I do!

edit: Let me recant the bite statement. Smoke this slow or it has the possibility of some bite.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks brother Dave for another insightful review! In honor of IPSD I smoked a bowl of FVF in a Hilson Bolero.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Ohh, I like that pipe! The escutchon looks cool. Of course, I love heraldic stuff like that.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

I will add this to my list. I am starting to like perique more and more.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

owaindav said:


> Ohh, I like that pipe! The escutchon looks cool. Of course, I love heraldic stuff like that.


Thanks Dave! The Hilson is one of my faves as far as looks go. It feels really good in my hand and has a tall bowl. I got it for $22 including shipping. At that time I was just starting out and didn't realized what I deal I had got! :woohoo:

Are you an avid collector or just very fond or Heraldry?


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

SmoknTaz said:


> Thanks Dave! The Hilson is one of my faves as far as looks go. It feels really good in my hand and has a tall bowl. I got it for $22 including shipping. At that time I was just starting out and didn't realized what I deal I had got! :woohoo:
> 
> Are you an avid collector or just very fond or Heraldry?


Not only is he fond of heraldry, he was a Herald for the SCA (and he's my official heraldry and court etiquette consultant on a fantasy novel I'm writing.) Sir David knows his stuff in that regard. I recently found out that if you can trace a male line of descent from an English ancestor and you have a university degree and have "contributed significantly to your field" or some such language or if basically you can convince them to consider you a "gentleman", if you pay to have it developed (~4,300 pounds as of 2010) the offical Heralds in the UK will create a Coat of Arms for your family. If I ever hit the lotto I think I'll have one done. You can bet it will have a pipe in it somewhere!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Not only is he fond of heraldry, he was a Herald for the SCA (and he's my official heraldry and court etiquette consultant on a fantasy novel I'm writing.) Sir David knows his stuff in that regard.


Wow! Just when I thought I was starting to know you guys!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Natedogg said:


> I will add this to my list. I am starting to like perique more and more.


You want to try some straight? heh heh I'll send you some. mwuahahaha



indigosmoke said:


> Not only is he fond of heraldry, he was a Herald for the SCA (and he's my official heraldry and court etiquette consultant on a fantasy novel I'm writing.) Sir David knows his stuff in that regard.


LOL, Lord Owain ap Madog at your service. I'm not an expert but I have some idea of these things. I love the look of a person's personal devices. It actually is something that I think we in the US really shouldn't have let go. It's like a right of passage to have your father's 'arms' passed down to you.


----------



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

You know I will. I have mixture 79 on my list simply because its supposed to be so horrible, so you bet I will try perique straight.


----------

